# Video from IPO Seminar in germany



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icKPCjPnH8c


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I can honestly say that I have never seen a helper throw the sleeve. Don't know what is going on? The dog looks fine.


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I can honestly say that I have never seen a helper throw the sleeve. Don't know what is going on? The dog looks fine.


Looks like they are trying to reward the dog, but not let him associate the blind with a bite..


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Having had my bitch almost ruined by a "training director" who hadn't updated his hold & bark teaching technique for 30 years, I have searched HIGH and LOW on the internet and any book I could find about modern techniques for teaching this exercise.
I have found, although it's not "modern" per say, the method in Susan Barwig & Stewart Hilliard's book, Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods, to be effective. I also found Helmut Raiser's dvd ARISTO helpful and enlightening.
This video is interesting. You see the progression in the dog's understanding of the exercise. I can see the advantage to not allowing the dog a bite in the blind for IPO.
thanks for posting this.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kevin Walsh said:


> Having had my bitch almost ruined by a "training director" who hadn't updated his hold & bark teaching technique for 30 years, I have searched HIGH and LOW on the internet and any book I could find about modern techniques for teaching this exercise.
> I have found, although it's not "modern" per say, the method in Susan Barwig & Stewart Hilliard's book, Schutzhund: Theory and Training Methods, to be effective. I also found Helmut Raiser's dvd ARISTO helpful and enlightening.
> This video is interesting. You see the progression in the dog's understanding of the exercise. I can see the advantage to not allowing the dog a bite in the blind for IPO.
> thanks for posting this.



Kevin,

Check out Ivan B's pay per view website.

http://www.trainperview.com/dog-training-videos/
He has two clips on teaching the blind search and one on the call out, that are pretty interesting.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Santana said:


> Looks like they are trying to reward the dog, but not let him associate the blind with a bite..


I think so too. I also like how they have the dog having to focus on the handler before he gets sent to the blind and how the line handler seems to have two lines (one aggression and one prey) so he can stimulate the dog with the prong line and keep him clean with the harness line? Anybody know who the seminar giver was?

I liked those blinds, I've lived in houses that weren't that will constructed


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Very Sporty to me and I would never use it, ever!
VERY GAY AND DEFEATS THE PURPOSE
PROBABLY THE REASON WHY MANY RING SPORT GUYS THINK SCHUTZHUND IS GAY!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Very Sporty to me and I would never use it, ever!
> VERY GAY AND DEFEATS THE PURPOSE
> PROBABLY THE REASON WHY MANY RING SPORT GUYS THINK SCHUTZHUND IS GAY!


Good point Timothy, makes me appreciate ring sport.
Whole point of the blind is for the dog to be in a defensive position.(example being a animal always fights back once cornered and is defensive once cornered).
Hate this way of training with a passion!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Good point Timothy, makes me appreciate ring sport.
> Whole point of the blind is for the dog to be in a defensive position.(example being a animal always fights back once cornered and is defensive once cornered).
> Hate this way of training with a passion!



Does Timothy Stacy have two IDs on this board?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL. Sober and buzzed


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Very Sporty to me and I would never use it, ever!
> VERY GAY AND DEFEATS THE PURPOSE
> PROBABLY THE REASON WHY MANY RING SPORT GUYS THINK SCHUTZHUND IS GAY!


When I was growing up, my mom said if I didn't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. I can honestly say, that has served me well in life. Most of the time, when I find myself about to say or write something like the above post (or anything like Jeff O *ever* posts), I stop and think, what GOOD am I doing.
Then I can focus on productive conversations that benefit others, rather than putting people down for NO GOOD reason outside of making myself feel better (at quite a cost I might add).
Everyone has their preferences. I training IPO b/c that's what I was first introduced to in the dog sport world and I want to see it through. I personally think KNPV bloodlines produce the toughest most serious dogs. That's my OPINION. Everyone has one, just like everyone has an asshole. 
Yep, other dog SPORTS have taken the basis of IPO/Schutzhund (testing a dogs drives & trained skills), and developed them into more technical exercises. In the end, THEY ARE ALL SPORTS. We all compete for points. Why shouldn't one train for their prospective sport in manner that allows for MAXIMUM points?
The whole point to my rambling is that this is a forum for people to share ideas, and possibly get *constructive* criticism on things they need to work on. If we all kept our comments constructive and thoughtful, the value of the board and quality of handlers it attracts can only increase.
If one only posts bad mouth thoughts about someone else SPORT of choice or irrelevant posts not relating to dogs/training/handling only serving to expose one's uneducated or biased viewpoint of the world, then I suspect the usefulness that the forum has the possibility to server people around the world will diminish to an ineffective classified ad site sell used dog stuff (or, of course, still spout one's useless negative opinion). 

"I just cannot live in that negative way. Make way for the positive day"


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin Walsh said:


> When I was growing up, my mom said if I didn't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. I can honestly say, that has served me well in life. Most of the time, when I find myself about to say or write something like the above post (or anything like Jeff O *ever* posts), I stop and think, what GOOD am I doing.
> Then I can focus on productive conversations that benefit others, rather than putting people down for NO GOOD reason outside of making myself feel better (at quite a cost I might add).
> Everyone has their preferences. I training IPO b/c that's what I was first introduced to in the dog sport world and I want to see it through. I personally think KNPV bloodlines produce the toughest most serious dogs. That's my OPINION. Everyone has one, just like everyone has an asshole.
> Yep, other dog SPORTS have taken the basis of IPO/Schutzhund (testing a dogs drives & trained skills), and developed them into more technical exercises. In the end, THEY ARE ALL SPORTS. We all compete for points. Why shouldn't one train for their prospective sport in manner that allows for MAXIMUM points?
> ...


I think he was goofing However I wouldn't do it this way ether the blind search and hold isn't meant to be prey exercises Mals biggest and easiest drive to work in is pray this is a perfect example of why USA judges ding the mals in the HB most ain't trained properly or they just can't bring enough aggression to the work cause it ain't in them.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Uh Yeah OK Buddha. Thanks for the help Kevin. I already said I like the dog and I complimented her OB multiple times. If I offended "the method being used" I apologize to the method.By the way I do Sch myself so......... Yeah we live near each other.Well gotta go, off to choir practice dis morning.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I think he was goofing However I wouldn't do it this way ether the blind search and hold isn't meant to be prey exercises Mals biggest and easiest drive to work in is pray this is a perfect example of why USA judges ding the mals in the HB most ain't trained properly or they just can't bring enough aggression to the work cause it ain't in them.



Mike,

Come on Mike, UScA Judges (some, not all) ding Mals, because they're not GSD's. They do the same thing with
other alternate breeds. I trained with a UScA judge and the
standing "joke" was, I lost 10 points for just showing up with a Dobermann.
As far as what drive the dog should be in for the H&B.
If the dog barks strongly and guards the decoy closely.
Who cares what drive the dog is in?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Who is the Seminar Giver?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Very Sporty to me and I would never use it, ever!
> VERY GAY AND DEFEATS THE PURPOSE
> PROBABLY THE REASON WHY MANY RING SPORT GUYS THINK SCHUTZHUND IS GAY!



http://changingminds.org/explanations/behaviors/coping/projection.htm


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher why are you on this site and what the hell does this have to do with me not liking the method being used. Please explain yourself. Some pansy wrote this because people were being mean to him and he couldn't deal with it, perhaps? Do you have good projection Christopher?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Seminar Giver and music*



katrin bellyeu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icKPCjPnH8c


Katrin

Who is the seminar Giver and what is the name of the background music and artist


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Christopher why are you on this site and what the hell does this have to do with me not liking the method being used. Please explain yourself. Some pansy wrote this because people were being mean to him and he couldn't deal with it, perhaps? Do you have good projection Christopher?


I didn't take it as anyone being mean to me Tim. 
I would just like to see more productive discussions in the posts rather than insecure name calling.
Maybe your "GAY" comment was taken out of context, but your follow up posts would lead me to believe that isn't the case.
Best of luck to you, whether you live near me or not....


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Seriously what the hell are you talking about? I called the author of that website a pansy, so what. Deal with it instead you go into some tyrad about how everyone should be nice. You are still hung up on Jeff for him not liking the helper work in your one video you posted so you want everyone to be nice, too bad! Are you one of these people that don't want winners or losers in sports anymore because someone doesn't want to have their fellings hurt from losing!


----------



## Kevin Walsh (Sep 8, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Seriously what the hell are you talking about? I called the author of that website a pansy, so what. Deal with it instead you go into some tyrad about how everyone should be nice. You are still hung up on Jeff for him not liking the helper work in your one video you posted so you want everyone to be nice, too bad! Are you one of these people that don't want winners or losers in sports anymore because someone doesn't want to have their fellings hurt from losing!


another helpful and informative post Tim.

Thanks!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Your welcome!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Seminar Giver and music*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Katrin
> 
> Who is the seminar Giver and what is the name of the background music and artist


I'll stand on a limb here but it sounds like Cirque Du Soleil soundtrack. Interesting video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Seminar Giver and music*

i am going to guess that the seminar was given by Knut Fuchs


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

[quote = Thomas Barriano; 166537] Das glaube ich auch. Ich mag auch, wie sie den Hund mit auf den Handler konzentrieren, bevor er den Blinden versandt wird und wie die Online-Handler scheint zwei Zeilen haben (eine Aggression und ein Opfer), so kann er den Hund mit dem Stift Linie zu fördern und zu halten, ihn sauber mit dem Trapeztampen? Wer weiß, wer das Seminar Geber war?

Ich mochte die Jalousien, habe ich in den Häusern gelebt, daß das nicht waren, werden gebaut [/ quote]


You can visit http://www.team-heuwinkl.de/ or www.knut-fuchs.de
Both are located in germany an they are very, very good.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Christopher why are you on this site...


I am here to serve mankind in peace and with integrity, as an equal and just being.

I also enjoy watching closeted queens bash each other while hoping that their dog that's "too real to score points", will protect them from rough tricks at the local rest stop. :twisted:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

You are a Knut Fuch


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

katrin bellyeu said:


> [quote = Thomas Barriano; 166537] Das glaube ich auch. Ich mag auch, wie sie den Hund mit auf den Handler konzentrieren, bevor er den Blinden versandt wird und wie die Online-Handler scheint zwei Zeilen haben (eine Aggression und ein Opfer), so kann er den Hund mit dem Stift Linie zu fördern und zu halten, ihn sauber mit dem Trapeztampen? Wer weiß, wer das Seminar Geber war?
> 
> Ich mochte die Jalousien, habe ich in den Häusern gelebt, daß das nicht waren, werden gebaut [/ quote]
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information and pointers. I must be getting
senile? I didn't realize I posted in German


----------

